# Probiotics



## Mohammad zuhar (Oct 29, 2007)

can any help me by saying which is the probiotic available in India for severe IBS D


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I did a search for you and there isn't that much relevant info online, but I found the following:http://onlybombay.blogspot.com/2007/12/pro...s-in-india.htmlhttp://www.nutraingredients.com/news/ng.as...robiotics-indiaSorry, I've never been to India, so I really don't know how people buy OTC meds there. Maybe you could (have someone) go to the a drug/med store and ask if they sell probiotics? The first link, at the end of that blog entry, the author mentioned some brand names that are used for probiotics in India. You could also do a google search and see what else you can find...Cherrie


----------

